# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  DR-7 VTOL, flying car, DeLorean Aerospace, LLC, Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - DeLorean Aerospace, LLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeLorean unveils DR-7 VTOL"

June 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "A flying car from Delorean really won't need roads"

by Jack Stewart
August 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

DeLorean Aerospace DR-7 electric autonomous VTOL

Published on Aug 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

DeLorean is making a flying car

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> Where we're going we won't need roads, DeLorean is making a flying car! Kim Horcher and Brett Erlich discuss DeLorean Aerospace and it's flying car. Would you ride in a flying car?

----------

